# evap / cel



## slvrbmbr (Jun 2, 2009)

ok so i scanned the car after getting a cel. and it poped up p0442 i believe. i erased the code and it went away when i restarted it. it said evap system small leak. does anyone know what or has had this problem before. no driveability issues and i erased and it went away. can it be from my vta catch can? thanks


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: evap / cel (slvrbmbr)*

start with the simpliest thing in the system......gas cap. 
gas cap could not be on all the way or the gasket is gone. or you have another issue aka expansion tank or purge valve


----------



## slvrbmbr (Jun 2, 2009)

gas cap is fine on the passat it has a specific light for the gas cap ive goten that one before. i cleared it and drove around for a while and no more light. not gonna worry


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (slvrbmbr)*

imma go with what rabbit sed... http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...01090


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: evap / cel (slvrbmbr)*

Had the same problem. Replaced gas cap, came back. Got the PCV recall done and they replaced some N85 valve and "poof" no more CEL. I believe there is a TSB on the valve or something.


----------



## martziniuk (Aug 15, 2009)

Bump this.
I get the "001089 - EVAP Emission Control Sys: Incorrect Flow 
P0441 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON" occasionally.
This usually happens with a full tank of fuel or within 40 miles. So far I have replaced the N80 valve which read 17 ohms across the terminals, for a new one which also reads 17ohms. Whats next?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (martziniuk)*

when i had the same issue, it was a leak in the metal line that connects to the block at the front of the engine. if you dont fix it, u wont have any issues, ull just be venting fumes into the atmosphere.
mine ran me like $270 for a smoke test and replacement.


----------



## martziniuk (Aug 15, 2009)

I will take a look to see if I can find it, Is it easy to find?
Thanks


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (martziniuk)*

yeah, its the metal line that runs into the top of ur engine above the manifold and kinda left. they needed to perform a smoke test to see the tiny ass leak tho.


----------



## GLI STER (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Krieger)*

Have you had any trouble starting the car? my car had that code for a month and i could not figure it out finally I had a leak test done and it was the n80 valve.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: evap / cel (slvrbmbr)*

might be the LDP.


----------



## slvrbmbr (Jun 2, 2009)

it went away. the gas cap light went on when it got real cold then stopped once i refilled with gas. car runs fine now. probably was the gas cap. if something goes down ill worry about it then. im 2 minutes from my dealer and my local german garage too so not concerned.


----------



## martziniuk (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: evap / cel (high_octaneGTI)*

What's an LDP? I don't really have any cold start problems but it can take maybe four revolutions from cold before it fires.


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

The line and valve cost me around $140 and took me 20 minutes to replace. its very simple. the vacuum line is just stubborn to pull off and thats the hardest part of the repair. no need for the dealer or a mechanic to touch it as long as you have a set of torx screwdrivers.
I've never heard of it actually stemming from a bad gas cap, although everyone seems to think so... always turns out to be the line and valve.


_Modified by handsome rob is taken at 3:31 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## martziniuk (Aug 15, 2009)

Getting a bit lost now. What line is it you refer and where does it run from and too. Also by valve do you mean the N80 valve?
Thanks


----------



## GLI STER (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (martziniuk)*

the n80 valve is a valve right on top of the engine where your intake manifold is. I was having all the same problems as you even the gas cap light because the valve controls the extra vapor from the gas tank and puts it back into the manifold. Its only a $20 part and should only take 20 min tops to change. hope this helps out 


_Modified by GLI STER at 9:01 AM 12-15-2009_


----------



## martziniuk (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: (GLI STER)*

Ok here is the n80 I replaced that did not fix my problem.








Whilst following the other pipes around I found this under the inlet manifold








The pipe which comes from the N80 joins to this, Could this be the problem??


----------



## dasher635 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: (martziniuk)*

Check out this post!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4558565
Thanks


----------



## martziniuk (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: (dasher635)*

I tried the N80 but it never worked


----------

